# Youngstown, OH - #263 YM Saddle B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13387718

Mahoning Co DP, #263, YM, CAN BE PTS 4/3








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwwww.... what a pretty, pretty girl!!







She looks a lot like our Heidi.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

If a rescue can take her, I can pull her. Let me know!!


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there any transport possibly available to the Chicago area?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShellyGIf a rescue can take her, I can pull her. Let me know!!


If you can pull and temp foster him, I will commit to him.

I have someone that goes to Greenville, PA (45 min from Youngstown) quite often and is always willing to bring dogs back for me.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Do we know if she wasa stray,or os?Just wondering.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know. I didn't want to call the shelter until I knew I had a place for him to go until transport.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

From Petfinder link:

This wonderful dog came in on:
MARCH 30
This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on:
APRIL 3
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog.
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG.

PLEASE HELP US SAVE THIS DOG!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just talked to the shelter. They have 7 or 8 names on him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

